# GP Chat



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there no longer a place where us GP folk can meet up and chat....if not we need to get on that...somewhere drama free where we can have some chat fun...miss all my chat folk...lets get some ideas flowing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Was wondering what happened to the chat room myself?? I miss chat too btu I talk to you all ehre


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the link ya'll 

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - Our breed depends on us to be educated not separated

it's listed as a sticky in the lounge too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dave (redog) shut it down due to all the controversy.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I didn't get that notice ....... hmmm controversy?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll I didn't get that notice ....... hmmm controversy?


Well, you may have missed the memo, but Dave told me he shut down, in a sense. You can still go to the chat room, but according to Dave, he kicked everyone out, so nobody has access. So, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

